# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Help design the NZHS Forum Wildcat - Part 2.5 - Caliber

## Spanners

Seems we have a clear winner - 243 - 8mm

Lets refine it a little more

----------


## 7mmsaum

7mm 140g Barnes TTSX    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

Gunna vote for it then??

----------


## Wildman

I have a 7mm barrel sitting round somewhere...

----------


## shaka

i still vote 284 short improved as it would be good if there was more than me pay for the remmer :Psmiley:

----------


## Spanners

> i still vote 284 short improved as it would be good if there was more than me pay for the remmer


Thats where my vote is going to go to..however this is a group game and we still have a wee way to go  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

Didnt know you could vote for more than one option :TT TT:

----------


## Spanners

what did you want your other to be?

----------


## Normie

> i still vote 284 short improved as it would be good if there was more than me pay for the remmer


I like this too.

----------


## Wildman

> what did you want your other to be?


30cal please.

----------


## distant stalker

Back to my old favourite....7mm  :Grin:  that shortened improved 284 sounds interesting...enough grunt to drive a dirty old heavy lead nose for the bush hobbits or a sleek much improved pill for those with steady hands....(although this is for ~200 yard shots) Would have a lot of potential applications across the country

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Back to my old favourite....7mm  that shortened improved 284 sounds interesting...enough grunt to drive a dirty old heavy lead nose for the bush hobbits or a sleek much improved pill for those with steady hands....(although this is for ~200 yard shots) Would have a lot of potential applications across the country


And Barnes are making a lovely 145g MRX.

----------


## Shootm

I like the sound of the Shortened and Improved 284. Could be a good alrounder, Corelot bricks for up close and still enough grunt to push an A-max or similar :Thumbsup:

----------


## DAF

> I like the sound of the Shortened and Improved 284. Could be a good alrounder, Corelot bricks for up close and still enough grunt to push an A-max or similar


7mmSAUM shorter and slightly more powder capacity  :Psmiley:

----------


## Spanners

Hmm.. IIRC SAUM is still to long for a SA from the mag when using pills that arnt below the neck

----------


## Normie

It would be nice to not go magnum.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Hmm.. IIRC SAUM is still to long for a SA from the mag when using pills that arnt below the neck


Well, the saum pushes an A-Max at 3000fps easily, and a mag fit load can be had with 150g Ballistic Tips and any projectile shorter, -all in a short action , and comes alive with 2217.

Dont forget we are only talking the average hunter, for under 300yrd shots, re the first post on this subject.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

Correct - and the whole point is a 'Wildcat' too  :Psmiley:

----------


## Shootm

> 7mmSAUM shorter and slightly more powder capacity


Yeah but how about something a bit different..........something you have to make brass to suit, not just load from off the shelf.

----------


## Terminator

A slightly shortened lets say 2.00 inch 6mm 284 shooting the 105gr-115gr might be worth a look?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> A slightly shortened lets say 2.00 inch 6mm 284 shooting the 105gr-115gr might be worth a look?



Terminator, are you after 308 case capacity in 6mm or 25 cal or a little more like a shortened rem mag case @ 2 inches case length, necked to 6mm or 25 cal......

----------


## Spanners

Do we call it 7mm and move on?

----------


## Shootm

> Do we call it 7mm and move on?


Thats what the votes say :ORLY:

----------


## Wildman

Dear I ask?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Dear I ask?


7mm it is?

----------


## Wildman

Thought it was...

----------


## 7mmsaum

Sweet

----------


## greghud

well what ever 7mm wildcat you come up with i am just gonna wildcat it to 30 cal  :Psmiley: 
greg

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

I have been through the 7mm wildcat process I now have a 7mm saum shortened 200 thou. After a lot of dicking around I finally have it shooting really well. 162 amax's going 2800 -2850, The rear bearing surface of the bullet is not below the neck shoulder junction and the bullets can feed out of a model 7 mag and still reach the lands.





Taking an existing cartridge and changing the length/profile with a form die is not straight forward, it requires precise annealing, a decent form die, neck cutting/trimming, neck turning. Its a lot of work, and then there are unforeseen problems along the way. Such as case folds which I managed to overcome to an extent by changing the order of events...



I am happy enough with the rifle now, and I learned a lot but if I was starting again I don't know if I would bother. After the first couple of batches of brass forming it starts to wear thin, it's a lot of work....... 

If you guys are serious (this seems to be dragging on and going nowhere) save yourselves a shitload of hassle and just Ackley improve something, or neck something up and ackley improve it.

----------


## Toby

poor .303 didnt stand a chance

----------


## 7mmsaum

We could shorten the .303 brass Toby, to fit it in a short action!

----------


## Toby

Does that improve anything?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Does that improve anything?


Absolutely nothing.

----------


## Toby

haha righto then.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I still reckon *crzyman* was on to some thing with his 416-223 idea  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

0-200y capable short action in 7mm, you could neck down a 308 case. oh hang on a minute :Grin:

----------


## CreepingDeath

7mm on a 250 case? Is that done already

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

7x 39?

----------


## Chris

> 7x 39?


7.62X 39 has been done VC ,why I don't know .

----------


## veitnamcam

7 not 7.62 as 7 was voted for? 200y isnt much of an ask, 44magnum/7?

----------


## 7mmsaum

44saum

----------


## greghud

45 saum.
bigger pills than the 44 and that would be cool to suppress, 
call it the 45ussm Uber Short Subsonic Magnum 
greg

----------


## 7mmsaum

> 45 saum.
> bigger pills than the 44 and that would be cool to suppress, 
> call it the 45ussm Uber Short Subsonic Magnum 
> greg


Nice.  I like it already

----------


## greghud

saum brass is easy enough to get, 45 pills, same.
it is realy for some one who wants to use an existing short action, i wonder how fast it could poke out a say 300 grainer?  this could be an interesting project......................
sub loads would be a no brainer but i wonder how close to 458mw loads a saum case could get?
greg

----------


## Terminator

Mmmm..... interesting man those 45 pills would expand mighty fast  :O O:

----------


## Toby

6.5-08?

----------


## R93

> 6.5-08?


.260 is pretty common Toby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Toby

oh righto, is a .260 better then 6.5x55?

----------


## R93

> oh righto, is a .260 better then 6.5x55?


Na, I wouldnt say that. I would happily own either cal personally. .260AI is another story

----------


## Spudattack

Why don't we neck down a .416 Barrett to 7mm, fit a 32" bbl and see if we can get a 162 A-Max to 4000fps?

----------


## DAF

> Why don't we neck down a .416 Barrett to 7mm, fit a 32" bbl and see if we can get a 162 A-Max to 4000fps?


lol that would be an interesting looking round  :Thumbsup: but I think there is a limit to just how overbore you can go

----------


## Spudattack

> lol that would be an interesting looking round but I think there is a limit to just how overbore you can go


Would be a mean barrel burner!

----------


## Toby

Has a 6.5 on a .270WSM shell been done?

----------


## Beavis

> Has a 6.5 on a .270WSM shell been done?


Yip

----------


## Toby

Whats it called?

----------


## veitnamcam

6.5 wsm

----------


## Toby

Haha I really dont know why I didnt think of that. I checked it out it seems cool

----------


## 7mmsaum

> lol that would be an interesting looking round but I think there is a limit to just how overbore you can go


anyone found the limit ?

----------


## tui_man2

did this flop??

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

> did this flop??
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


The 45 saum?

----------


## tui_man2

> The 45 saum?


45 saum?  

Thought it was a short 284 imp in 7mm was the end decision??

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

> 45 saum?  
> 
> Thought it was a short 284 imp in 7mm was the end decision??
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


Your quite right Tui, was just throwing it out there  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

> Your quite right Tui, was just throwing it out there


I got lost for a second there

So its died? or someone get one done?

----------


## Toby

Has a 6.5-233 been done?

----------


## Neckshot

so many 243 haters!!!! :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

> so many 243 haters!!!!


For good reason  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Tell me what they are o wise one?????

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tell me what they are o wise one?????


He hasn't got one  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I dont. But I convinced my mate to get a .308 because I was sick of his the one that got away storys. He still has those storys though.

----------


## Chris

.270wsm loaded back to 3k ,just keep away from the ballistic tip rubbish .

----------


## Wirehunt

> so many 243 haters!!!!


As there should be.  Cunt of a calibre.

----------


## R93

> so many 243 haters!!!!


Do ya really want me to say it?.......Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## Neckshot

What dose that tell you.nut behind the butt.

----------


## Neckshot

Please do..........former poo 4 free user!!!!! :Psmiley: but im interested to know anyone who has gone a long way with the round's capabilitie's?.

----------


## R93

Ya know when ya drink or eat something that makes you violently ill or at least, leaves a bad taste in your mouth? 
Pretty much the same for me and the poo 4 3.
Even though, projectile selection has improved somewhat.
Shot a deer recently with the poo 4 3 that we didn't find till the next day with a dog. Hit where you would expect it too pole axe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## kiwijames

A bad tradesman always blames his tools.

----------


## R93

> A bad tradesman always blames his tools.


True! But I have never had any problems with the ones I using now apart from operator error so maybe it was the tool in this case?
I seriously lost a lot of deer and the like when I had a Poo 4 3.
I blamed myself for a long time.
Changed cal. And I think apart from misses I have only lost one animal in 15yrs. So ya can insert ya Poo 4 3 in any oriface ya want, coz that's all they are good for in my book.......lol
And poking fires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## Neckshot

Hard ass!!!!! seen as youve shot one or to thousand more deer than me then maybe il get a second cal to feel a bit more secure! :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Hard ass!!!!! seen as youve shot one or to thousand more deer than me then maybe il get a second cal to feel a bit more secure!


This will be whole new thread on it's own what cal should Neckshot get :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

A 6.5-233  :Grin:  . But really has this been done I have been on phone alot and havent had time to look

----------


## Neckshot

It will be a cal that will anoy the higher authority's :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

They can smd

----------


## BRADS

> It will be a cal that will anoy the higher authority's


You must mean the blaser owners

----------


## Neckshot

Ha ha ha  ha im just stiring id rather hijack this thread than get drawn into all the off topic shit.I am getting another rifle diff call but my 243 will be my little darling,when dose your edge turn up? im keen to come along when you start launching projectiles out of it BRADS.

----------


## Toby

What are you looking at Neckshot

----------


## Neckshot

something that isnt mainstream following!

----------


## distant stalker

> True! But I have never had any problems with the ones I using now apart from operator error so maybe it was the tool in this case?
> I seriously lost a lot of deer and the like when I had a Poo 4 3.
> I blamed myself for a long time.
> Changed cal. And I think apart from misses I have only lost one animal in 15yrs. So ya can insert ya Poo 4 3 in any oriface ya want, coz that's all they are good for in my book.......lol
> And poking fires.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


I've got some tomatoes that need staking....

----------


## Neckshot

ouch!............i can neckshoot them for you! :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Ha ha ha  ha im just stiring id rather hijack this thread than get drawn into all the off topic shit.I am getting another rifle diff call but my 243 will be my little darling,when dose your edge turn up? im keen to come along when you start launching projectiles out of it BRADS.


Cool I'll flick you pm next time the palmy boys come up for a gong shoot.
No mainstream following saw a sweet 7-375 on the weekend :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

that be swet look forward to it

----------

